# Info: Integration Agreement



## nik1611 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am undergoing the painful process of Permesso di Soggiorno in Treviso. I signed the Integration Agreement. In accordance with this agreement, a "Formazione Civica" or "Civic formation session and civil lifestyle in Italy" course is conducted for foreigners. When the agreement is signed you get 16 credit points, and you have to attain 30 over the course of 2 years I believe. If you fail to attend this course however, 15 points will be deducted from your 16!
For further information, refer to:
http://www.immigrazione.biz/upload/Accordo_di_Integrazione_Inglese.pdf (further info)


----------

